# P7 P60 sized led drop-ins wanted....



## Mungon (Jun 25, 2008)

If some one would and could bild me 1 or 2 il be happy to pay you to do it 

PM me if there is a intrest and we can make an agreament 
/ Micke


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 25, 2008)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199677
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201112
In general this is not a good idea. The P7 makes a lot of heat which requires a hefty heatsink.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=178225
With the P60 style drop ins the LED pill is screwed into the reflector instead of the flashlight body so heat has trouble leaving the flashlight and cooks the LED/circuit board.
To make use of the power of the P7 a big battery that can produce 2.8 A is needed. Most P60 style lights use CR123A which gives 0.7 to 1.4A (1.0A max for RCR123A). Trying to push them to 2.8A would greatly increase the chance of the batteries going .
At this time it might be easier to buy one of the inexpensive 1x18650 P7 flashlights. The smaller ones are about the same size as a P60 style light. If you do not already have 18650 batteries and charger get them at the same time. About $45 for the torch + $20 for batteries & charger.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2449743&postcount=4


----------



## Mungon (Jun 26, 2008)

thnx for the info You people are dead serius about your lights and safty and one always get lots of info and help when asking for help realy great people here and again thank you for the time end efort you all put in 
/ Micke
Ps: Im spelling like a crow but eng isnt my nativ lang .


----------



## Mungon (Nov 6, 2008)

Well now the Imr are here is this maby possible ? anybody


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes with the advent of the IMR 16340's it is now safer to power a P7 at higher amperage, but the problem remains with the lack of proper heat-sinking.


----------



## Mungon (Nov 8, 2008)

well if the heatsink is longer to fill upp the battery tube to only leave room for one Imr 123 ? realy the light is only for shorter runs so heat should not bee that a bigg of a problem I think .


----------



## Mungon (Feb 2, 2009)

Im still interested ...


----------



## DocD (Feb 2, 2009)

hi take a look at this https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199806

it's very easy to make one this has a limit of about 15 mins and is DD from a 18650 li-ion, you must use the IMR from AW if you were to use this method cheer's DocD


----------

